# Freeman Bailer



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

looking at a couple Freeman self-propelled 3 string bailers. Anyone had a dealings with them. Mainly wanting to know will I keep them the field working or in the shop wrenching?


----------



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

Baler... dang auto speller on my phone...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a good ?, I've seen them, look to be well built, but never even known anyone to use one.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Are 3 string bales normal in NM?


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

They will bale like no other baler. Hand built balers and parts can be fabricated by any competent welding shop. Knotters are Rapse and common with Hesston Knotters. They are very reliable and rebuildable if needed.


----------



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

[quote name="Teslan" post="101871" timestamp="1373124071"]Are 3 string bales normal in NM?[/quote
This is a custom operation running them. There is allot of AZ hay in the valley that is all 3 string.. I have been told these Freemans can be 2 or 3 string... I found one for sale in AZ and thinking I may make the trip to check out.


----------

